# driving from Ft Meyers to Disney ...



## krmlaw (Oct 31, 2012)

How bad is the trip? Mapquest puts it at 3 hr 27 min.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 31, 2012)

It's actually pretty fast. Most of the interstates (I-75 and I-4) between the two can be done at 70-75mph. There might be a little traffic around Tampa, but it's minor. And possibly some traffic getting into Walt Disney World.

TS


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 31, 2012)

mapquest will steer you to take Hwy 17 I think outside punta Gorda, shorter but just as time consuming.  Never argue with a truck driver, but it doesn't seem fast to us.   but why would you want to leave Fort Myers and its beaches.


----------



## SherryS (Oct 31, 2012)

We just did Sarasota to Disney...Some traffic around Tampa on I75 and I4 to Lakeland.  Weekdays more traffic than on our Saturday evening return.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2012)

The most traffic is on I-4, but its not too bad.
But the U.S. 17 option is also viable.
.
.
.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 31, 2012)

I live in Cape Coral and make that drive on a regular basis. I go rt 17

Google maps says  Ft Myers to Orlando 

via 17  is 155 miles :  3hr 6 min

via 75 and 4 its  198 miles ; 3hr 28 min

On 17 you will go through several small towns with red lights and traffic, but its shorter and quicker


----------



## Don (Nov 1, 2012)

I've gone both ways, but for me Rt. 17 is out of the way by 23 mi. so I usually take I - 75.  The worst part of the trip would be 1 - 4 during rush hour leaving the Tampa area and then nearing Orlando.
BTW, at 23 miles, this is the farthest I have ever lived from Rt. 17.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 1, 2012)

We would be leaving ft meyers around 730 pm on a friday night to head over to orlando after a week at the beach. 

couldnt imagine hitting traffic then?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 1, 2012)

Zero traffic after 6pm...


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 1, 2012)

Around here they schedule road work at non-peak times, so just when you think you're being smart to not be on the roads at drive time, you come upon a huge back-up and construction. You can't win.

Jim


----------



## Jim Bryan (Nov 3, 2012)

It'll be a long trip. Hopefully no traffic or delays.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 3, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I live in Cape Coral and make that drive on a regular basis. I go rt 17
> 
> Google maps says  Ft Myers to Orlando
> 
> ...



I take that route myself when I drive to Disney from Marco.  I get off 75 at route 80, and take 31 up to Arcadia, then up 17 though Lake Alfred to I4.  Every time we go there is more 4 lane road as they widen 17.  My only concern would be driving through central Florida at that time of night.  I do it during the day, but there are some areas where I wouldn't want to be stuck in the dark.  It gets dark really early now!  On the other hand, how often do cars break down anymore.  Not like cars did in the 60's, that's for sure.  I just hate the traffic on I75 and especially I4.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 4, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> I take that route myself when I drive to Disney from Marco. I get off 75 at route 80, and take 31 up to Arcadia, then up 17 though Lake Alfred to I4. Every time we go there is more 4 lane road as they widen 17. My only concern would be driving through central Florida at that time of night. I do it during the day, but there are some areas where I wouldn't want to be stuck in the dark. It gets dark really early now! On the other hand, how often do cars break down anymore. Not like cars did in the 60's, that's for sure. I just hate the traffic on I75 and especially I4.


 
we did this one time and coming back, we must have missed a turn and got stuck in the middle of rodeo traffic in Arcadia.  A really scary trip is driving across to Stuart on Palm Beach Blvd.  The poverty is awful.
But our scary experience was when we stayed at Weston, drove to Everglades national park out of  Homestead. We stayed til dark and they had just instituted unmanned booths so we came up the side roads.  The check engine light came on, my husband wanted to pull off and the ditches were full of water, there was no civilization, just nurseries, totally dark, a long scary drive.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 4, 2012)

I have no idea how I went, but years ago we went from somewhere down on the Gulf to Disney via the scenic route. I much prefer seeing the back roads than the Interstates, even if it takes longer. We stopped at a stand by the side of the road and bought the best strawberries I've ever eaten in my life. Just a few dollars for a flat. 

Wish I had written down the location so I could have looked for it again if I was there at the right time of year. It was really early in the growing season as I recall.

I've also stopped to buy watermelons beside the road a few times. 

If you prefer the Interstate, there is a market at the I-4 exit for Dinosaur World that always has good produce. They are open pretty late. 

Sheila


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> I have no idea how I went, but years ago we went from somewhere down on the Gulf to Disney via the scenic route. I much prefer seeing the back roads than the Interstates, even if it takes longer. We stopped at a stand by the side of the road and bought the best strawberries I've ever eaten in my life. Just a few dollars for a flat.
> 
> Wish I had written down the location so I could have looked for it again if I was there at the right time of year. It was really early in the growing season as I recall.
> 
> ...




The inland route isn't very scenic when it's dark out, and the OP said she is driving after 7:30.  She'd miss all the "BEEF - It's what's for dinner" signs, as well as all the orange groves, trailer parks, Mexican restaurants, and all the treasures of Central Florida where the migrant farm workers live.  As I said, I do it all the time during the day, but not at night if I can help it.  I remember taking a side trip off 17 near Wachula to find a Wachovia Bank - all the homes had bars on the windows, and there were Bail Bonds signs all over the place.  The businesses at the interchanges along the Interstates are much more appealing.


----------



## beanie (Nov 12, 2012)

I would also recomend not taking 17 if driving at night , nothing to see . so I would go straight up 75 to 4 then over. 17 is a nice ride during the day .


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 13, 2012)

Remember  high traffic congestion around Orlando is when any of the parks close.


----------

